# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Nhờ các cao thủ ckd, nhatson,anhcos và các bác cao thủ khác ạ

## th11

Em đang nghiên cứu điều khiển em này bằng mach3 các bác ạ.


đây là phần khung dự định làm theo ạ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyfFz7NUse4
vấn đề phát sinh là :
1. tốc độ moter kéo kim khâu và xuất thay đổi theo tóc độ chuyển hướng của trục XY
cái này mach3 có thể làm dược không ạ, có cần mạch trung gian để bộ trợ không ạ? 
em thấy moter kéo kim người ta dùng là loai 3phase 
mong các bác góp ý nghiệt tình ạ!

----------


## Nam CNC

tốc độ may không nhanh , tầm 3000 nhát kim cho 1 phút , mỗi nhát kim 3mm hay 5mm như vậy 9000 hay 15000mm min , truyền động ra sao tính toán được gia tốc , không sợ vào cua đâu .


nếu nâng cấp thì nâng cấp động cơ may là AC servo , dùng mach 4 thì mọi việc sẽ dễ dàng hơn , cái này hỏi cha nhatson về mach 4 thì ok hơn.

----------

th11

----------


## th11

thank bác sờ pín ạ, vụ mach 4 em cũng chưa thử nữa, mong bác Nhatson phản hồi sớm ạ

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là đồng bộ được kim may & di chuyển XY của bàn máy.
Lý thuyết đơn giản mà.. chưa chắc đã giản đơn à.

----------

th11

----------


## th11

em thấy cũng hơi bị hóc búa ạ, nghĩ hoài mà toàn bị bế tắc thôi ạ, chưa có hướng đi nào cho đúng, mong các bác cứ nhiệt tình ạ

----------


## CKD

Nếu trong quá trình kim xuyên qua lớp vải mà tấm vải vẫn di chuyển thì kết quả sẽ thế nào?
Bác có thể chốt thử cho mình các thông số sau:
- Tốc độ xuyên kim là bao nhiêu mũi/phút.
- Khoảng cách giữa 3 lổ kim trên vải là bi nhiêu.

Với 2 thông số trên nó sẽ quyết định tất cả những không số còn lại của hệ thống.

----------

th11

----------


## th11

> Nếu trong quá trình kim xuyên qua lớp vải mà tấm vải vẫn di chuyển thì kết quả sẽ thế nào?
> Bác có thể chốt thử cho mình các thông số sau:
> - Tốc độ xuyên kim là bao nhiêu mũi/phút.
> - Khoảng cách giữa 3 lổ kim trên vải là bi nhiêu.
> 
> Với 2 thông số trên nó sẽ quyết định tất cả những không số còn lại của hệ thống.


- tốc độ xuyên kim max là 3000 vòng/phút
- khoảng cách từ lỗ kim này qua lỗ kim tiếp theo là 3mm ạ
em cũng tham khảo trên youtube ạ

----------


## anhcos

Xem mấy video thì thấy là những đoạn cua và nhỏ thì may nhặt hơn bình thường.
Bác chủ xem có phải như thế không?

----------

th11

----------


## th11

> Xem mấy video thì thấy là những đoạn cua và nhỏ thì may nhặt hơn bình thường.
> Bác chủ xem có phải như thế không?


ý bác là đường may dày hơn bình thường ạ?
2 video trên úng dụng mach3 cho xy ạ, còn phần điều khiển tóc độ kim may là ko có, nó đang sử dụng tốc độ max của kim ạ nên dẫn tới hiện tượng khoảng cách mũi chỉ dày và thưa khác nhau

----------


## Nam CNC

chịu khó đi triển lãm ngành may mặc nhiều 1 tí sẽ biết .

máy đời mới xài AC servo , do đó việc may chính xác bao nhiêu mũi , thưa hay gần đều chơi hết , phần mềm chuyên dụng nó gần giống như thêu CNC vậy đó , chỉ là hành trình lớn hơn , máy có đầu may đặc biệt hơn so với các máy may dùng bàn lừa , phiên bản mach 4 nó có chức năng đồng bộ spindle và XY , khi vào cua chậm spindle sẽ quay chậm , lấy tín hiệu tương quan này để giải quyết bài toán , còn không thì chịu khó mua bộ controller riêng của nó của china là chạy tốt thôi.


Chú CKD đang phức tạp đó , may vải hay da nên nó có độ mềm , dịch chuyển nó không có độ ảnh hưởng đến kim may đâu , kim may nó chịu cong được 1 tí , chẳng sao cả .


phiên bản đời cũ dùng động cơ 3 pha thì phải chấp nhận độ thưa chặt khi thay đổi tốc độ thôi , do máy này dùng hệ truyền động là dây đai hay visme bước lớn nên việc để gia tốc lớn không ảnh hưởng nhiều đâu à.

----------

haignition, th11

----------


## anhcos

Để đuờng may đều thì cắt đuờng đa tuyến cần may thành các đoạn nhỏ sao cho 
- điểm đẩu và cuối cách đều nhau, chiều dài các đoạn sẽ sai khác 1 ít
- theo từng đoạn bằng nhau dọc theo đa tuyến

Cuối mỗi đoạn có code M3 chẳng hạn, đầu may sẽ ấn xuống.

----------

th11

----------


## CKD

Làm phức tạp gì đại ca Nam CNC?
Tốc độ xuyên kim, 3000rpm tương đương với 3000 nhát/phút đúng không?
Khoảng cách lổ kim là 3mm, vậy máy phải đạt feed trên 9,000mm/min mới chạy Ok. Tất nhiên nhanh hơn càng tốt  :Smile: .

Vậy có phải là từ hai thông số trên sẽ quyết định thông số tối thiểu của máy đúng không?. Đó là chưa nói.. để ổn định thì gia tốc lớn xíu. Nếu dùng Mach3 thì có thể math giửa tốc độ thực Feed & tốc độ xuyên kim lại với nhau. Khi dó khi vào cua hay quay đầu, vì gia tốc nó chạy chậm lại thì tốc độ xuyên kim nó cũng giảm theo tương ứng.

----------

th11

----------


## th11

đây là mạch tăng giảm tốc độ motor của máy may điện tử ạ

cái nam châm dấu đỏ quẹt qua con ic hay gì đó 4 chân và điều khiển được tốc độ a.
có cách nào kết hợp hai xung của XY để dk ko các bác nhỉ ( thể hiện bằng Units/min của mach3)

----------


## GOHOME

Hall cảm ứng từ

----------

th11

----------


## ahdvip

Đọc Feadrate hiện tại của mach3 sau đó điều khiển tốc độ xuyên kim. Việc này đơn giản  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

th11

----------


## th11

làm thế nào để trích Feadrate ra để điều khiển bác nhỉ, bác hướng dẫn cụ thể được không ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

> làm thế nào để trích Feadrate ra để điều khiển bác nhỉ, bác hướng dẫn cụ thể được không ạ


để giao cấu à lộn giao tiếp với mach3  chắc dùng modbus

----------


## th11

tham khảo trên cnczone thì motor kéo kim dùng bằng step, và được đặt là trục A
vậy có cách nào tạo Gcode như sau không ạ.
- khi XY di chuyển được 1 đoạn 3mm thì trục A quay 1 vòng ( giải quyết được vần đề gãy kim của bác CKD)

----------


## nhatson

mấy máy may tự động như máy đánh bọ, máy thùa khuy, máy thêu em thấy chạy theo cơ cấu cảm biến kim, kim nhấc bàn sẽ chạy, như vậy tốc độ mới cao du
bàn chạy belt 10m/p 15m/p với motor step và dây đai

các máy may tự động em ko biết biết co file chuẩn ko? em thấy đa phấn là khai báo trên máy.
máy thêu mỗi hãng đều có chuẩn riêng, phổ thông và có thể đọc thông dụng hình như la file của tajima, trong đó có màu dây, rồi khoãng cách của 1 mắt chỉ, dĩ nhiên là có tối da và có tối thiểu
3000 mũi ở mối chỉ dài 15mm khác vs 3000 mũi chỉ dài 1mm

khả thi nhất là mod grbl chạy từng dòng lệnh theo cảm biến hall của trục quay kim

b.r

----------


## anhcos

Mình chỉ chơi giải pháp CAM với motor kéo kim chạy bằng step (trục A chẳng hạn).

Như hình sau, đường trắng là đường gốc, đường đỏ là đường may có các đoạn đều nhau.
Còn đường vàng thì các đỉnh của nó chia đều đường gốc thành các đoạn yêu cầu, nhưng chiều dài chia tính dọc theo đường, cho nên đường may sẽ ngắn dài khác nhau 1 tí tùy theo biên dạng đường gốc.

----------


## nhatson

> Mình chỉ chơi giải pháp CAM với motor kéo kim chạy bằng step (trục A chẳng hạn).
> 
> Như hình sau, đường trắng là đường gốc, đường đỏ là đường may có các đoạn đều nhau.
> Còn đường vàng thì các đỉnh của nó chia đều đường gốc thành các đoạn yêu cầu, nhưng chiều dài chia tính dọc theo đường, cho nên đường may sẽ ngắn dài khác nhau 1 tí tùy theo biên dạng đường gốc.


phần mềm vẽ mãu thêu nó sẽ tự tính đường chỉ , máy chạy theo thôi anh

----------


## th11

chưa hiểu cách dk của anh này

----------


## th11

vụ này có liên quan tới CKD 


phần mềm tạo Gcode

----------

